
Finance information on Google - gyanchawdhary
https://www.blog.google/products/search/stay-top-finance-information-google/
======
rcMgD2BwE72F
They just proved that Google never forgets anything, even when you do your
best to remove/delete/erase/destroy your personal information.

I thoroughly and repeatedly deleted all stock-related information from my
Google account: all portfolios removed, all search history erased, all past
Google Now topics suppressed, past emails deleted, Google chat conversations
removed. Just _everything_ (and I know really well how to control data on a
Google account, I was once a Google fanboy and explored every little feature I
could get my hand on, so customizing my Google account/products settings is
something I'm quite good at).

Guess what? Going to their new google.com/finance brought all the stocks I've
once added to Google Finance _and removed_. More than a dozen of stock tickers
were automatically added to my account, and listed as "following".

It's impossible for me to completely delete my Google account because of some
work-related obligations, but Google just proved that it will NEVER allow you
to get forgotten.

We're forced to feed a beast we can no longer escape.

PS: the only Google things I occasionally use now are Gmail & Google Contacts
(planning to switch to ProtonMail, but waiting for a contact syncing service
on Android) and search (when Qwant isn't good enough).

~~~
austincheney
Google forgets. I cannot find any of my social media stuff from 15 years ago.
There weren't many walled gardens back then. Everything was open to indexing
and yet it no longer seems to exist.

~~~
harperlee
The fact that you can no longer publicly access the information is not proof
that Google lost the data.

In other contexts "Google does not forget" means what can be found through web
search, but here the grandparent was using a broader meaning, closer to "once
shared, data is no longer yours".

------
GreaterFool
> Google Finance is under renovation. As a part of this process, the
> Portfolios feature won't be available after mid-November 2017. To keep a
> copy, download your portfolio.

Epic. Fail.

EDIT: also, new new version looks terrible! it's first stop on the way to
obsolescence and graveyard

~~~
metric10
I'm curious; where you using this feature? Why was Google Finance better than
the alternatives? I've kept an eye on Google Finance for a while and it
doesn't appear to have received any updates for a long time. The stock chart
still requires Flash, for example.

~~~
ksherlock
My memory may be faulty, but I think google finance had real time quotes when
yahoo and most everybody else had a 15-minute delay.

~~~
benzor
Nope, 15 minute delay like almost everyone else.

[https://www.quora.com/Why-is-stock-market-data-delayed-
by-20...](https://www.quora.com/Why-is-stock-market-data-delayed-
by-20-minutes-NYSE-NASDAQ-to-the-general-public)

~~~
vizzah
No, Google had real-time data (as they had an info message confirming that
displayed on most tickers). Someone in your link also comments on that.

~~~
benzor
My apologies: turns out the delay is only in Canada for TSE listed stocks and
does not apply to US exchanges such as NYSE, NASDAQ, etc.

------
sf0i
I remember when Google product announcements meant you’d get blown away by
something unexpectedly better than everything else. Now we have this.

~~~
justherefortart
If you're investing why wouldn't you just use your investment company's tools?

I've used several and they're all far superior to Google Finance. I use google
just for quick lookups.

~~~
fragmede
Because, at best, that's vendor lock-in and alternatives are always
appreciated (especially if free).

------
dingo_bat
> As part of this revamped experience, we’re retiring a few features of the
> original Google Finance, including the portfolio

So they're basically making it useless.

~~~
nandhp
Also, while the charts no longer require Flash, they no longer support
arbitrary date ranges. So they're useless too now.

Also, I find it very disappointing that they removed portfolios and portfolio
downloads without telling anybody in advance so that they could download their
portfolios beforehand. (Edit: apparently
[https://finance.google.com/](https://finance.google.com/) is still available
separately, for a short time)

~~~
vasco
finance.google.com has had a big yellow notice on top for at least 3 months,
if not longer. If you haven't noticed before, you weren't a user.

~~~
nandhp
Yeah, I saw that on the portfolio page. Since about July I've been looking
mostly at the portfolio on the homepage, so I missed it.

------
coldcode
I've been complaining about Finance for years but they never listen. At one
point the charts work OK then they replaced them with _flash_ which I refused
to allow on my Mac. The stock screener was always a broken waste of time.
Often their data was months behind when it came to updating or retiring
symbols. At one point it showed a retired symbol for month. The categories
seemed almost hopeless to get any real info out of. They should either make it
google class or eliminate it entirely.

------
aedron
Portfolio is the only thing I wanted. Lots of other sites offer stock charts
and news. :(

The previous portfolio did suck bad, but they could easily have improved it.
Major missed opportunity.

------
RmDen
"As part of this revamped experience, we’re retiring a few features of the
original Google Finance, including the portfolio, the ability to download your
portfolio, and historical tables"

Removing this sucks...

I can still use Google Sheets... hopefully they won't kill that too

~~~
zaarn
As part of this revampired experience, we're retiring a few non-essential
features of the original Google Sheets, including "Editing Cells", "Scrolling"
and "All Math Functions".

------
vthallam
I hope they expose the API. There are very few good API's in finance, Yahoo's
was great until they deprecated it.

~~~
raiyu
It would be fantastic if they did this, really don't see why they don't unless
they are buying their data from someone else in which case they will have
limits on how they can reuse that data.

Been a cofounder of a finance startup and working with any of the major data
providers in finance is a complete nightmare. You are paying exorbitant fees,
for what is essentially public information, which is delivered through the
most antiquated methods, and then you still have to spend a week writing
various parsers just so that you can convert that data in to something usable.

I never knew how messy the data was until I had to be the one writing those
parsers and it is a huge mess.

~~~
AskewEgret
If clean data and easy access is a priority and you are willing to pay money,
the gold standard is CRSP [1]. Full disclosure - I work there.

[1] [http://www.crsp.com/](http://www.crsp.com/)

~~~
foobaw
Just to clarify: CRSP is great but not the gold standard. A lot of big
comapnies use services from Xignite,CaptialIQ and ICE Data.

------
ISL
I've long used the portfolio tool, and it is sufficient for my needs. I like
that it is separate from my investment company's tool in part because it
separates portfolio tracking from trading.

Can anyone recommend a comparable portfolio tracker where I can simply upload
the .ofx file I've downloaded from Google Finance and get a comparable
experience?

Google, I'm bummed that the portfolio service is ending, as it has been
extremely useful for more than half a decade for me, but thank you for
providing it for free for as long as you have.

------
bound008
Why can't they just create your profile from reading your GMail? Or even
better, from just reading the framebuffer of your Android device or Chrome
browser?

~~~
zeep
Or from when you visit your financial institution's website using Chrome

------
brndnmtthws
Is there an actual link to the site? Going to google.com/finance doesn't give
me the same thing as they show in the demo.

~~~
eej71
The text implies there is a way to try out the new one, but I have yet to
successfully decode the meaning of their words.

"You can find this new experience by clicking "more" after conducting a search
on Google for finance-related information or "Market summary" in the finance
section of Search. For those who visit google.com/finance, you’ll see this new
experience as well."

------
lorenzhs
The completion isn't great. If I type "MA" it suggests Macy's, Maruti Suzuki
India Ltd (an Indian car maker), and MannKind Corporation (a biotech company
with 2MM revenue last quarter). It does not, however, suggest MasterCard,
whose ticker on NYSE is "MA"...

~~~
pbw
For me MasterCard is the first result. Maybe they just fixed it:
[https://imgur.com/sSWqxG6](https://imgur.com/sSWqxG6)

~~~
lorenzhs
That's the old Google Finance, which behaves as in your screenshot for me,
too. This is what it looks like for me in the new version:
[https://i.imgur.com/BO5gY3B.png](https://i.imgur.com/BO5gY3B.png)

------
3chelon
Is this live yet? Tried on .co.uk and .com and I can't see the tab under
"More".

~~~
awicz
Doesn't seem to be for me either. Either way, this has been long over due.
Glad to see improvements are being attempted

~~~
RmDen
Don't like this part at all... "As part of this revamped experience, we’re
retiring a few features of the original Google Finance, including the
portfolio, the ability to download your portfolio, and historical tables"

------
johnwheeler
On mobile at least (haven’t tested on desktop), they only show quarterly
financials, which, for value investing, are the least useful numbers for
decision making.

------
clandry94
Has no one else noticed that horrendously choppy gif? How is that supposed to
persuade me to use the new Google Finance?

------
Godel_unicode
"Adobe Flash Player is required for interactive charts."

~~~
jonknee
That's the old version (and perhaps part of the reason there is a new
version).

------
mthwsjc_
guess its not live yet.

